# Phragmipedium Nicholle Tower



## Erythrone (Mar 6, 2016)

Phragmipedium Nicholle Tower web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Achamore (Mar 6, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## blondie (Mar 6, 2016)

Lovely the colours are great ans the petal hanging done farm the flower nicley


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Very nice and great photo.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice colour on one of my favorite cross. :clap:


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2016)

Wuh oh! Now I'm going to have to search for a Nicole
Tower. That bloom is gorgeous!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2016)

abax said:


> Now I'm going to have to search for a Nicole
> Tower.



Orchids For You has them for $75 (in flower) when I visited on Saturday

http://www.orchidsforyou.net/announcements/new-arrivals


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2016)

Easier on eBay.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 7, 2016)

abax said:


> Wuh oh! Now I'm going to have to search for a Nicole
> Tower. That bloom is gorgeous!



orchidtn on Ebay has them for $25 in spike.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 7, 2016)

Pretty color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nice red.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 7, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Orchids For You has them for $75 (in flower) when I visited on Saturday
> 
> http://www.orchidsforyou.net/announcements/new-arrivals



Oops, maybe I'm mixing the price with Fritz Schomburg. Maybe they were $35?


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2016)

I've checked out the offerings on ebay and either the pictures are lousy or the plants are not nearly so lovely
as this one. I don't know orchidtn and I have a bid in
on one of Tony's offerings...a weird cross from Equa. that
I hope I don't actually have to buy. Sometimes I am
seized by strange impulses on ebay.

Thank you for the info. anyway.


----------



## trdyl (Mar 8, 2016)

abax said:


> I don't know orchidtn.



He is Peter Lin of Big Leaf Orchids in Texas. Also one of our vendors here on the board. His user name here is bigleaf.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 8, 2016)

Lovely flower and lovely photo.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Orchids For You has them for $75 (in flower) when I visited on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.orchidsforyou.net/announcements/new-arrivals




I was going to say check there, since last year they had nice ones when I bought Seymour 

I think the NT there last year was more around 35 than 75 in flower


Elmer Nj


----------



## Hien (Mar 10, 2016)

trdyl said:


> He is Peter Lin of Big Leaf Orchids in Texas. Also one of our vendors here on the board. His user name here is bigleaf.



I don't think orchidtn is bigleaf .... peter uses bigleaf name on ebay as well


----------



## Hien (Mar 10, 2016)

abax said:


> I've checked out the offerings on ebay and either the pictures are lousy or the plants are not nearly so lovely
> as this one. I don't know orchidtn and I have a bid in
> on one of Tony's offerings...a weird cross from Equa. that
> I hope I don't actually have to buy. Sometimes I am
> ...



maybe just those on ebay having "a bad hair day" photos , because practically all of the ones that blooming/in spike on the market right now came from the same source , same parents : longifolium"black as night" x dallessandroi


----------



## trdyl (Mar 10, 2016)

Hien said:


> I don't think orchidtn is bigleaf .... peter uses bigleaf name on ebay as well



Hien, 

You are absolutely correct about orchidtn not being the person I thought he was. I had to go back and check a Paph micranthum that Peter sold on Ebay recently. His ebay user name is peterlin98. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2016)

abax said:


> I don't know orchidtn and I have a bid in
> on one of Tony's offerings...a weird cross from Equa. that
> I hope I don't actually have to buy. Sometimes I am
> seized by strange impulses on ebay.


 What did you bid on?



Hien said:


> longifolium"black as night" x dallessandroi





trdyl said:


> Hien,
> 
> You are absolutely correct about orchidtn not being the person I thought he was. I had to go back and check a Paph micranthum that Peter sold on Ebay recently. His ebay user name is peterlin98. Thanks for catching that.



Mass produced from Hawaii. You Can get them from orchidtn, or Pupsidog/Laima Swanson, I have gotten a bunch of good plants from either.


----------



## Hien (Mar 10, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Mass produced from Hawaii. You Can get them from orchidtn, or Pupsidog/Laima Swanson, I have gotten a bunch of good plants from either.



Yes , you are right , there are many plants now on many sellers' offering , they all have the "QF..." on the tags , which I think means Quintal Farm in Hawaii, and the plants are very strong/ healthy .
I got 2 Rouge bouillon plants recently, and both plants produce exquisite big red , flat flowers . 2 out of 2 , that is not even 50% ,but 100% good result .


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2016)

Eric, I'll have to go back to see what the name is. A strange cross that I can't remember right now. My high
bid was winning at $70.00 the last time I looked.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful.

Is that one of J.P's?


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 12, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Is that one of J.P's?



No. Got it from Orchid inn, but the cross is from Hawai.


----------

